# Smokey-Silver TUT. loads of pics, detailed explanations!



## BlackUnicorn (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey guys, here's a tutorial for a smokey-silver look. hope you'll like it!
i didn't picture the items i've used except for the e/s, i hope you're fine with that.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What i've used:
Face:
Photofinish Smashbox Primer
Studio Fix Fluid NC25
Select Cover-up NW25
Mocha Blush
Strada Blush
Eyebrows shadow (don't remember the color)
#182 Brush
#168 brush
#129 brush
#266 brush

Eyes: 
Carbon e/s
a white e/s from the 4 e/s of smoke signals, not sure what color it is.
Platinum pigment
DiorShow Mascara
Lash Prep&prime
graphblack technokol eye pencil
#213 brush
#219 brush
#224 brush

Lips: 
one of the barbie collection glosses. don't remember which. if you want i can look it up for you.

shall we start then?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




no makeup:





primer + studio fix fluid (put it with 182 brush)





added concealer + filled the eyebrows with 266 brush





here are the e/s we'll be using:
on the right, opened, the pigment "platinum". on the left on the four e/s - the black which is carbon, and the white.





put carbon using 213 brush all over the eyelid. since i have a fallen eyelid, i do a "surprised" face to fill the eyelid good. i go over and over again, from the outside to the inside. i fill everything but the inside 1/3. 





now we need to create the corner. if you're bad at is as i do, just take a mapkin or a piece of paper, put it as if you're drawing a line from your nose, through the outside corner of your eye and to the end of your eyebrow, and fill the corner with carbon e/s.





fill the remaining 1/3 with platinum. at this point you will look a bit silly, that's alright. blend both e/s with the 244 brush.





add the white e/s on the eyebrow bone, and blend with the other eyeshadows a bit to make them all mixed up, with the #224 brush. 
Also, add a black pencil to the insides of your eyes. 





now curl your lashes, put on the primer for your lashes and lots of diorshow mascara. also add a bit of carbon e/s underneath your eyes using 219 brush.





add your blush, shading and lipgloss, and there you go!!





























hope you had fun!! thank you


----------



## ri0tdorque (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Smokey-Silver TUT. loads of pics, details explanations!*

pretty pretty! i love glitter i use to have soooo much stuff in glitter but it always gets everywhere so lately i've been getting more 'non glitter' shadows however this tutorial is making me want to pull out my glittery stuff and play


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Apr 18, 2008)

its so beautifull... ur skin look flawless !


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Apr 22, 2008)

I do something similar, but I'm going to try your way next time I want to do black and silver... thanks for sharing


----------



## gracetre123 (Apr 22, 2008)

awesome tutorial!! thank you...you are very pretty


----------



## averiejuli (Apr 22, 2008)

That looks great


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 22, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## BlackUnicorn (Apr 22, 2008)

thanx everyone


----------



## xShoegal (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow, beautiful, shimmery look. That fits amazing to ur eyes.


----------



## nikki (Apr 23, 2008)

Very pretty!!  Thanks for the tut!


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

Beautiful smokey-eye. I love it


----------

